# What alcoholic drinks are there in 40k?



## Soviet Lord (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi heretics!
I was always wondering what alcoholic drinks there are in W40k?
Are they the same as they are today?
Are they different?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Eetion (Mar 19, 2008)

A couple off the top of my head. Amasec, I'm sure necromunda mentions. A drink called whitesnake or snakebite or something along those lines which is essentially underhive moonshine, and Thousand Sons HH novel mentions prosperine wine so presumably wine is produced as well.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

The space wolves are notorious celebratory drinkers in their feasting halls. Often having drinking competitions etc. And ale is the culprite there.
Though being bioengineered to withstand toxins etc, I imagine their ale to be more akin to brakefluid now in order to have the desired effect. Personally, I wouldnt trust it to strip paint of my minis let alone drink the stuff.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

There's amasec, the way they talk about it in the various books makes me think it's akin to wine (they mention vintage, etc ...)

The Space Wolves, the most notorious alcoholics amidst the ranks of the Angels of Death, slake their thirst with mead (I remember from "Prospero Burns" that it would pretty much burn right through an ordinary man's digestive tract, though that might have been a joke or an exageration)

Some regiments in the Sabbath Wolds Crusade (most famously the Tanith, inventors of the drink) get shitfaced on Sacra, though I have no idea how it's made. "Try Again" Bragg was considered the best brewer of Sacra until his death.

This is pretty vague ... But I think I recall from one of the lesser known Imperial Guard novels that the Vostroyan Firstborn (or maybe the Valhallans, damn faulty memory) like to partake of a beverage called Volska.

And, from the 40K graphic novels (number 5&6 about the Cadian Hellhounds. Can't be more specific about the names, I only have them in french :/) the soldiers drink a mix of Leman Russ fuel and other things.

I don't recall anything but those. Amasec still is the most "mainstream" alcoholic beverage (in terms of number of times the term appears in various novels) but I wouldn't be surprised of the proletarian masses used something a little less sophisticated and containing more alcohol.


----------



## Soviet Lord (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome!
What about vodka?)))))


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

If I'm not completely mixing that up with something else, that would probably be Volska. Even if I have the wrong regiment, it definitely comes from an ice planet and sounds very close to vodka in name. Also, in both cases the regiments sound decidedly russian so all bets are still on.

Though I have no proof, I'm also pretty positive that Sacra is some kind of vodka too (at least that's how I envision it in my mind).


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would say Amasec is more akin to whisky than wine personally in its description and the effect it seems to have personally


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm no expert on the subject of alcohol (I never drink) so I won't impose my opinions on the subject of fictive drinks on other people


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah i had Amasec down as more of a whiskey/brandy or similar. Sacra being moonshine essentially, probably most like vodka.


----------



## Wuzntlistening (Nov 19, 2011)

I think amasec is more like scotch. I just imagine it that way. It seems to be for the more affluent members of the Imperium.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

dont the Tanith have a 'signature' sort of drink? I forget the name, but I seem to remember them guys drinking something.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Agarwaen said:


> dont the Tanith have a 'signature' sort of drink? I forget the name, but I seem to remember them guys drinking something.


See some of my earlier posts, it's called Sacra and the consensus seems to be that it'd be some kind of Moonshine-like alcohol brewed with whatever was available to the soldiers.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I know they've got wine and some very powerful wine like athradiseack(spelling?)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You've also got the Gak Me Number One, the other Tanith drink. It's from Verghast, but close 'nuff.

Midnight


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> You've also got the Gak Me Number One, the other Tanith drink. It's from Verghast, but close 'nuff.
> 
> Midnight


 
thats the one i was thinking of that i couldnt remember!


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Most of the alcohol available to hive worlders is made from brake fluid/vat alcohol/other nasty-sounding spirits, according to Trainor in Grey Hunter. I'd venture a guess and say that most of humanity has access only to the vile stuff.


----------

